# Bad day on the bike today



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! 
I can not remember the last time I suffered on a bike as much as I did today. 
I did a 60 mile ride in my usual area (watchung liberty corner, far hills, bedminster).
I always stop at the 1/2 way mark and by then I was already feeling it. 

I refueled with my usual water and gatorade, ate some, all the usual things but I just suffered all the way home. I had plenty of water, gel packs but the heat today just drained me. 

I felt better when I got home and saw it was 91 in the shade. 
4 hours in that was rough, guess I'll have to do it again tomorrow. 
:cryin:


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Hmm, I was out on some of those same roads (Mendham - Gladstone - Oldwick - Far Hills) Saturday afternoon and the heat wasn't killing me. Maybe becuse I didn't start until about 4, so the sun was low enough to provide some shade? What irked me was my fourth flat in my last 3 rides - cut my ride short because I didn't want to get too far out after using my spare tube. Two weeks ago I mentioned to someone how I hadn't had a flat in some time, so I guess I jinxed myself.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Yesterday was tough, the other factor was the friggin wind was in my face from Summit to Bedminster, the whole time!

Went out today with a friend and felt a lot better, not as hot and we avoided the bigger hills. 
Did 53 miles, my only problem now is numb hands but that has been going on for over a month.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I rode my ass off on saturday also. did 45 miles a bit further south in rocky hill, hillsborough, somerset, north brunswick. I felt good for about 45 minutes, and just felt like complete crap the entire time also. Just as I started to feel better, i decided to continue futher. Big mistake. Ten minutes later I was friggin miserable. 
I got home, and sat on my ass in the airconditioning all afternoon. Fell asleep for an hour. Sunday, was completely soar. 
I feel like that ride beat the tar out of me, so I'm hanging it up for the entire week.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Did the NYC Century Sunday....85 miles total (skipped the Bronx part) and felt like total crap yesterday. Went out Monday AM for an hour to spin my aching legs a bit...real easy cadence and ride and could barely finish 15 miles I felt so bad. Total skipped my ride this AM ride, too and slept in. 

I think it has to do with the time of year. After riding all Summer, its all catching up to me a bit. I wish I was 19.


----------

